# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  asbestos in concrete slab?

## d00biez

hi everyone. 
was just killing some time checking the site before bed when a thought struck me - i want to cut a drainage channel into the slab underneath my workers cottage (with impending wet season coming). 
the house is circa 1940 / 50's i would guess with fibro sheeting in some but not all parts of the house (am told this was due to ww2 causing a shortage in other materials). 
i have no idea how old the slab is but have noticed, in some parts that are breaking off around edges, fibrous material in the concrete. i am kindve familiar with asbestos fibres from what i ve seen in my walls but cant tell if the concrete has the same fibres.. 
was it common for asbestos to be used in concrete back in the day ? i clicked the link to the testing lab and was considering just sending off a chunk but thought i'd ask you guys in case anyone knows if it was ever used or if im being paranoid. those concrete cutters DO make alot of dust...... 
thanks all 
dbz

----------


## Bloss

Highly uncommon although it is always possible that broken fibro bits & pieces were thrown in as fill. 
In any case the protection you need to use against the cement dust is the same as you need against asbestos anyway - so proper full face mask (not just the simple paper type), goggles etc. 
And you should be not be operating in such a way as to create too much dust - but should be wetting down as you go. 
Cement dust created by cutting or grinding has high silica content as well as aluminium hydroxide and a bunch of other stuff including some remnant unhydrated cement. None of which should be anywhere inside your body - whether via lungs through mouth/ nose or eyes & ears. So the aim is to create as little as possible and protect you and others form whatever you do create!

----------


## d00biez

> Highly uncommon although it is always possible that broken fibro bits & pieces were thrown in as fill. 
> In any case the protection you need to use against the cement dust is the same as you need against asbestos anyway - so proper full face mask (not just the simple paper type), goggles etc. 
> And you should be not be operating in such a way as to create too much dust - but should be wetting down as you go. 
> Cement dust created by cutting or grinding has high silica content as well as aluminium hydroxide and a bunch of other stuff including some remnant unhydrated cement. None of which should be anywhere inside your body - whether via lungs through mouth/ nose or eyes & ears. So the aim is to create as little as possible and protect you and others form whatever you do create!

  thanks blossy, knew you'd have some sage advice! 
cheers mate

----------


## twinny

respirable silica...... the new 'stos  :Yikes2:

----------


## seriph1

I have not heard of asbestos being used but I have seen fibreglass reinforcing fibres used a number of times. Not on slabs that old though.

----------


## dambat

Asbestos was occasionally used in concrete to make lightweight slabs (e.g., rooftop). 
Damien

----------


## d00biez

thanks all for the replies. appreciate it!

----------

